# Sofie: The Puppy Diaries



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

What a cutie! We live in Madison too. What breeder did Sofie come from?


----------



## 3goofyboys (Jul 12, 2013)

She's beautiful... They all are!

You raised some gorgeous puppies!!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Duh, I just read your post again - you're the breeder. Sofie and Breezy are gorgeous doggies! I love goldens so much!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow!! Sofie, you need to talk to your sister over here about sleeping all night!! Someone over here hasn't quite grasped that concept yet!  I'm very impressed.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Love the pictures, I really liked reading the start of your diary Sofie and I'm glad your having fun and learning new things!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

ggdenny said:


> What a cutie! We live in Madison too. What breeder did Sofie come from?


I breed golden retrievers and Sofie is from a litter we just had. It's Four Lakes Goldens. I'm on the near west side of Madison - usually. Right now we're up at our cabin.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Softie, you really are a cutie patootie and you are going to live a lovely life filled with friends and adventures! I look forward to reading about them.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sofie you are one stunning little girl! Just gorgeous!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Sofie is an absolute doll! Your cabin looks like Golden Retriever heaven with the lake in the background what more could one ask for...hopefully Sofie, you'll be a good little girl and keep up with this diary. I think it's safe to say you've already got a number of us hooked.

And this would be the perfect cover shot for that Diary of yours.



Pete & Woody


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

fourlakes said:


> July 13, 2013
> Hi Everyone. I'm Sofie, the puppy from the Abby X Tito litter who stayed with mom Abby and sister Breeze. I'm going to post to this thread about how things are going. After my brother Kai and sister Puppy X (The Puppy Formerly Known As 'Emmylou' -- along the lines of The Artist Formerly Known as 'Prince') left for their new homes, we all went up to the cabin. It was kind of scary riding in the crate in the car but finally I fell asleep. It's pretty cool at the cabin. Breeze and I have crates that are right next to each other. And Breezy hangs out in the x-pen and plays with me. She's a really good big sister. And I get to be out on the big deck by the river and to run around in the field when Abby and Breeze play Chuck It. I stole the tennis ball a couple of times when they brought it back to Jane. I've been really good about going potty when Jane takes me out. And I sleep all night in my crate without waking up.
> So that's the latest news from here. I'm going to take a nap in my crate now. Here are some photos of me on the deck and with mom on the deck, and cuddling with Breezy.
> Sofie


 I'm pleased to make your aquaintence Sofie.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Your cabin looks like Golden Retriever heaven with the lake in the background...


Actually it's a river - the Black River in west central Wisconsin. And it is totally Golden Retriever heaven - woods, river, a creek, and a big field. Unfortunately also lots and lots of ticks and way more mosquitos than usual this year, like swarms! But as someone told me, that's what Deep Woods Off is for...


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

YAY!! A Sofie thread  I was hoping I would see this.... I hope you will give us some action shots too. I am so looking forward to hearing about Sofie's adventures... what are you thinking she is going to try first? Will you all try hunt tests? Obedience? She sure is a cutie pie. 
Kristy


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

*Hi Sofie*

Sofie - you are beautiful - I love your genes - I love your name. I love your color - I love everything about you - I am your number #1 fan


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

Sofie just really darn cuuuute.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sofie, your sister thinks you are SOOO lucky to have the great outdoors to explore!! Here in the city, we have to wait til round two of shots before going to the parks, so we have to just stay close to home. But I'm wondering if maybe going to the soccer fields nearby might be okay since not as many dogs play there... and I am DYING to let her run and play ball!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Sophie sweetie we're so glad that you started your own thread so now you can write us all the time and post lots of pictures. We love seeing you, Abby and Breezy. It looks like you have a wonderful place to explore and relax. We hope your Mom gets lots of much needed r&r at the cottage.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks so much for keeping us posted on life after the departure of your siblings, Sophie! You are a lovely, lucky Golden girl and we have been watching over you for your whole life, along with Jane, Abby and Breeze. You probably didn't know that you have an international fan club, but you do!


----------



## honeyrain (Jun 18, 2013)

Sofie is so cute!  I hope you post more pictures soon!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

July 14, 2013. I have been checking things out here. One thing that is very interesting is windows. There are long windows that go all the way to the floor at the cabin. I sniffed them, pawed them, licked them... they are very weird because you can see through but you can't go through. Even weirder: sometimes there is another puppy in the window. Last night we were out on the back screened porch which has long patio doors. There was another puppy in that window too! I barked at it and it barked back at me!! Here is a photo of me saying hi to the puppy in the window - and also a video of me barking at the other window puppy last night.
Sofie


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

She is adorable and that video is really cute. Wait till she sees herself in a mirror


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh so cute!!! What a little doll


----------



## Mjpar72 (Jun 4, 2013)

This is great!!!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

That is sooo cute! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Not much cuter in the whole wide world than watching a puppy be a puppy. Sofie you are a doll!


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

D'awwwww I love the video what a doll!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, I can't believe how much she's grown already!! Just too, too cute!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

fourlakes said:


> July 14, 2013. I have been checking things out here. One thing that is very interesting is windows. There are long windows that go all the way to the floor at the cabin. I sniffed them, pawed them, licked them... they are very weird because you can see through but you can't go through. Even weirder: sometimes there is another puppy in the window. Last night we were out on the back screened porch which has long patio doors. There was another puppy in that window too! I barked at it and it barked back at me!! Here is a photo of me saying hi to the puppy in the window - and also a video of me barking at the other window puppy last night.
> Sofie
> The Puppy in the Window - YouTube


She reminds me so much of Mercy as a little pup!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sophie, you are a doll! Keep up the good work being a good little sister to Breeze and a good little girl to your mommies, Abby and Jane! 

PS You have an amazing writing talent too!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I see you like to bark in play just like your sister. She has certain toys - her Kong, a rubber bone, a rubber pigs, that make her go NUTS. So much, that her person has to take them away for fear her head will explode (Shala's, that is). Are you like that, too?? 

Wait til you catch yourself in the mirror, Sof. You will likely be mesmerized by your beauty.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Sofie is hilarious, I love that video. My favorite video of my first Golden is from his first night home. I put my daughter to bed and Baxter and I were hanging out, playing on my bed. He put his feet up on the foot of the bed and saw himself in the mirror and did the same routine as Sofie. It's one of my favorite puppy memories. Thank you so much for bringing it back to me this morning


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great video-Sofie is such a doll baby. 

What a ferocious bark from such a little girl.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

July 18, 2013
Dear Diary: I have gotten settled in at the cabin and I don't mind the crate now. I have been busy running around and playing so I'm ready to go to sleep when I get in there. Breezy's crate is right next mine which is cool. 

Last night I watched TV on the sofa with Jane - Hello!? Only FOUR TV stations!? No Animal Planet, no Dog Whisperer... Jane just watches PBS, when she even turns the TV on. Let me tell you how fast some of those shows (Martha Stewart's Cooking School ??!!) put me to sleep. 
Photos are attached: sleeping in the crate, watching boring PBS TV shows, me in some of my secret hiding places in the kitchen. 
Sofie


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Gosh, what a doll! I love the way they sleep like frogs when they're little. Maddie used to bark at herself in our mirrors. I'll never forget the day when she looked at herself, then at me, as if to say "hey, what happened to that little puppy I used to play with".


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey Sof--great hiding places in the kitchen! No one will _ever_ find you there.  We have a couple of those, too. The cabin sounds pretty great. Tucker and Bella.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Awesome photos  Her personality is really shining through  She looks like she's loving life...


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Aaawwww... Sof! I wish we had got to spend more time with you. It looks like you're doing great - so is your sweet sis. She sleeps just like you in frog position. Tell Jane to find old reruns of The West Wing - Shala quite enjoys them and is learning all about the politics of her native country. 

She also says to tell you you are very lucky to have Breezy right beside you every night. :smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't know about puppies, but my vet has told me that in adult dogs lying in the frog position is a sign of good hips. Makes sense. If they lie with the legs forward, straight out, instead of behind them it's a sign of bad hips (again, in an adult dog).
Sofie is gorgeous. Not that I'm biased.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sofie you are SO very sweet, I hope you get to watch something good on tv today. You must be having so much fun at the cabin!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

July 22, 2013
Dear Diary:
After the very hot, very humid weather it rained all day yesterday. Stuck inside again! But last evening it finally cleared up so Jane played Chuck-It with us. My mom Abby and sister Breeze are NUTS for Chuck-It and it gets pretty intense and competitive. But I did manage to steal the ball a couple of times. Otherwise we have been taking it easy. Here are photos of us playing Chuck-It and of me on the deck. Jane says she has to weigh me to see where I fall on the Hovan slow growth scale -- ?? But there's not a scale at the cabin. 
Sofie


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

she is stunning.
We done good....


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Just catching up with this thread, I love the most recent photos, all 3 of your girls are just gorgeous together. Sofie has the sweetest expression, I swear I could just inhale her 

Please keep up the posts, it's fun to see... Ever find a scale???


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

fourlakes said:


> July 22, 2013
> Dear Diary:
> After the very hot, very humid weather it rained all day yesterday. Stuck inside again! But last evening it finally cleared up so Jane played Chuck-It with us. My mom Abby and sister Breeze are NUTS for Chuck-It and it gets pretty intense and competitive. But I did manage to steal the ball a couple of times. Otherwise we have been taking it easy. Here are photos of us playing Chuck-It and of me on the deck. Jane says she has to weigh me to see where I fall on the Hovan slow growth scale -- ?? But there's not a scale at the cabin.
> Sofie


Abby and Breeze are gorgeous. Sofie is a regular chip off the old block!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

hotel4dogs said:


> I don't know about puppies, but my vet has told me that in adult dogs lying in the frog position is a sign of good hips. Makes sense. If they lie with the legs forward, straight out, instead of behind them it's a sign of bad hips (again, in an adult dog).
> Sofie is gorgeous. Not that I'm biased.


All of my yorkies sleep like that esp. Roxy! Buddy occasionally will and my previous Golden did well into his Senior years. I always thought is was to cool his belly on the tile or concrete floor. Who knew he had good hips. One day I really should be Buddy xray-ed just out of curiosity.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

August 5, 2013
Dear Diary: I turned 3 months old on Saturday. Time flies when you're having fun. Here are a couple of photos -- one is of me biting my mom's ear, the other of me cuddling with my sister Breeze. 
Sofie


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sweeeet !
She looks like she is already getting quite a bit darker. Really nice bones in that girl. Keep the photos coming!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

It's so fun to watch her grow. She's so lucky to have such a loving bis sis. I was catching up on the pictures from the last couple of weeks and just love the picture of Abby and Breeze waiting for the chuckit pitch, really beautiful girls.


----------



## nyknicks4412 (Jun 18, 2013)

What beautiful dogs you have...I see you're doing the hovan slow growth plan. How much did you feed per day when you first got your pup home? What type of food are you feeding as well?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sofie you have grown so much!, thank you for posting your beautiful photos x


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Sophie you are so gorgeous and so sweet. I love how you cuddle with Breezy.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Aw, love the picture of Sofie and Breeze. What lucky girls.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

The snuggle photo is precious, I just love seeing them together. Did you ever find a scale?


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

nyknicks4412 said:


> What beautiful dogs you have...I see you're doing the hovan slow growth plan. How much did you feed per day when you first got your pup home? What type of food are you feeding as well?


Actually I am not doing the hovan slow growth plan. I was just wondering where Sofie fell on that "ideal" scale. She weighed 16.5 pounds at 12 weeks, so just slightly above the hovan target weight. She is not overweight at all but is a solidly built little girl. Sofie eats Fromm Gold Large Breed Puppy food, 2-1/4 cups per day. I use some of that for training treats.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

nolefan said:


> The snuggle photo is precious, I just love seeing them together.


Breezy (big 1/2 sister) and Sofie (little 1/2 sister )are so sweet together, the best of pals. They play, cuddle, hang out together all the time. Abby (Sofie's and Breezy's mom) plays with Sofie occasionally but in a completely different way, quite roughly. Sofie loves it but Breeze gets worried and blocks Abby, being protective. It's so interesting to see the relationship triangle with three very different personalities.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Breeze is a very good big sister!!!


----------



## Ksdenton (Mar 17, 2013)

That's amazing how they interact now. Very interesting. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Dear Diary:
Mom, Breeze and I played "JAWS!" on the screened porch last night. Way fun! Jane got some good pictures of the action. (Cue shark music....)
Sofie


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Bitey Face!! 

Shala wants to know if you do a little growly noise like she does when she plays like this with other puppies and dogs. She says it really enhances the experience! 

Happy 13 week birthday!! :wavey: I hear you learned to go down stairs this week, too - so did Shala!! So much fun!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what terrific photos!!! Look at those EVIL DOGS bwhahahaha !


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Those are some great bitey face pictures. Do they eventually calm themselves or do you have to step in occasionally?

I know that's just play but it got me thinking. I've heard that sometimes multiple females don't get on very well. I'm wondering if this still holds if they're related? Also wondering if Abby still "mothers" Breeze in any way?


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

TheZ's said:


> Those are some great bitey face pictures. Do they eventually calm themselves or do you have to step in occasionally?
> 
> I know that's just play but it got me thinking. I've heard that sometimes multiple females don't get on very well. I'm wondering if this still holds if they're related? Also wondering if Abby still "mothers" Breeze in any way?


Abby, Breeze and Sofie get along very, very well. It's all play fighting - with a variety "sound effects" involved too. They always stop when the other dog(s) have had enough. They're a real "pack". I do have a breeder friend who has two unrelated intact females who hate each other. She has to keep them separated or they get into actual fights - like the kind that involve trips to the vet for stitches. And I have had other intact females be aggressive with one or another of my (intact)girls. So being related or not related may be a factor in what is referred to as "bitch fights".

Abby doesn't really "mother" Breeze anymore - but she is definitely the leader. I've been surprised how much Breezy "mothers" Sofie though. It's her personality I guess - she's a complete sweetheart.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Sofie does your mom have any new pictures to post?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing!! It's been a while since we've had a diary entry


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

And photos, hello, we need photos....


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

August 17,2013
Dear Diary:
Summertime....and the living is easy. We are still up at the cabin and after so much cool weather it really warmed up today ... finally. And that means swimming time! I surprised Jane today by doing a fancy high dive off a big rock at our swimming spot. She was impressed because my mom and Breeze don't do that. Here are some photos: me & mom looking out the window, me on the deck, swimming (that's me in front...), relaxing on the sceened porch -- and at the end of the day we're really tired! (Jane says she wishes LL Bean still made those sofa-size dog blankets - that we could use a new one, that's for sure!) 
Sofie


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the photos, they are even better than I'd hoped for! Sofie is looking AWESOME! (You SURE you don't want to show her??) 
That "high dive thing" is from her Daddy. Several owners of his puppies have been quite surprised when they did a "COWABUNGA" leap off something into the water  .
Your girls are gorgeous. Love the photos!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Great pics. Love the one looking out the window. Their profiles are so alike.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

GREAT photos! I can't wait to take Shala swimming! I love the sleeping picture best, I think.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Great pictures. She really is growing.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

hotel4dogs said:


> Sofie is looking AWESOME! (You SURE you don't want to show her??)
> That "high dive thing" is from her Daddy. Several owners of his puppies have been quite surprised when they did a "COWABUNGA" leap off something into the water  .


The little pipsqueak did an impressive airborne leap into the water, that's for sure! And she really is looking good. I won't say "never" about showing. But you may have noticed I don't always get around to these things - my bad .


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

fourlakes said:


> The little pipsqueak did an impressive airborne leap into the water, that's for sure! And she really is looking good. I won't say "never" about showing. But you may have noticed I don't always get around to these things - my bad .


Okay, you are making me DIE to take Shala swimming, because I keep saying, I bet she will just leap right in. I hope she really does have Sofie's courage. I bet she does based on her endless curiosity and willingness to try new things with little hesitation.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

If you take Shala swimming, be sure it's somewhere you can go in after her if she decides to take a 3 mile swim  . Wouldn't surprise me a bit!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> If you take Shala swimming, be sure it's somewhere you can go in after her if she decides to take a 3 mile swim  . Wouldn't surprise me a bit!


I can't wait to see what she does. The first times will definitely be in a pool - and I will definitely be dressed to jump in after her.


----------



## P28driver (Mar 3, 2013)

Ok, I REALLY need to check the other new posts more often. I totally missed this great thread. I spent the last 20 min catching up on Sofie's last 7 weeks. She's so lucky to spend her first few weeks in such a great puppy heaven, with two big girls to show her the ropes! That's one thing we're missing out on - we get to see Wrigley interact with our kids (and in a lot of way's he's just like them), but we miss out on the dog-dog interactions. Thanks for sharing that with us all - thread subscribed! 



hotel4dogs said:


> If you take Shala swimming, be sure it's somewhere you can go in after her if she decides to take a 3 mile swim  . Wouldn't surprise me a bit!


I was very worried about this, so this is part of why I didn't encourage the swimming until Wrigley showed interest in fetching. Once he got the idea that it's fun to _bring back_ what I throw, I figured he might do the same in the water. Even so I left his long extendable leash on for his first swim, but he very quickly showed us he was a natural water retriever. Now I have to find a good spot to check out his diving form!


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

fourlakes said:


> (Jane says she wishes LL Bean still made those sofa-size dog blankets - that we could use a new one, that's for sure!)
> Sofie


 
Have you seen this???
Quilted Nano-Tex Furniture Protector - Frontgate


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Little Sophie - I love your pictures. You look like you're having so much fun at the cabin.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

September 16, 2013
After being back in Madison for awhile we are back to up the cabin so Jane could help her very old mother (like 13 in dogs years...) with some things. All I can say is "YAHOO!!" Love it up here - woods/ water/ way fun... Today my sister Breeze and I ran and played in the tall grass in the field. My mom Abby couldn't come because she's in heat again -- bummer . She was not happy about being left in the house. 
Sofie


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Natural camo! Sophie says she wants Dad to teach her about the birds and the bees. Well, just the birds  .


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Love the new photos  I love that first one in the field, looks like Sofie is just in love with life, she sure is growing up fast...sigh.....


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! I love seeing the similarities and differences in our girls!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Sofie, you are a doll, and such an adventurer! I just found this thread, and have thoroughly enjoyed it. Looks like your cabin is golden heaven!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Sophie it looks like you're having a wonderful time. Thank your Mom for posting the new pics


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Dear Diary:
We came back to Madison yesterday and looks like we will be here for awhile. Jane is going back to work starting tomorrow. So I have been getting used to city life after almost 3 months of life way out in the country. There are lots of sights, sounds, people to see around here. Here are two photos of me: one of me thinking about duck hunting season - which I will be missing - while we were still at the cabin, another of me & my mom back in Madison taking it easy on the dogbed.
Sofie


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I can't believe how big she's gotten already! Thanks for the photos!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Little Sophie. You look so cute and you're getting so big  Thanks for the pictures


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, you look so much like your sister!! You're so lucky you have been able to spend so much time out in the country. It's the best place for a dog.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

October 5, 2013
Dear Diary:
Well life back in the city is turning out to be ok. We go on walks in the neighborhood and lots of people stop to pet me and tell me how cute I am. The weather has been warm so we can sit on the front screened porch and watch people go by. Today Jane took us to a big dogpark out in the country. We had a blast running and playing with the other dogs. Here are some photos of me at the dogpark today and of me out on the screened porch yesterday.
Sofie


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sofie, you look beautiful and you must be having so much fun, I agree with Shala's Mum you look SO much like your sister, love following your adventures x


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I see feathers on her, too! She's looking great. Love the angulation in the rear. Awesome topline. Nice, nice girl!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, my goodness! The photo in the middle - I've seen that puppy! And she lives with me!! :

They are SO similar looking!! Sofie is looking great! She looks a bit bigger than Shala (ever so slightly). It is so fun seeing pics of Shala's sister. I wonder if they have similar personalities. I wish we lived closer and they could get together!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Sweet Girl said:


> I wish we lived closer and they could get together!


So looks like half way would be Lansing, Michigan! Maybe someday...



hotel4dogs said:


> I see feathers on her, too! She's looking great. Love the angulation in the rear. Awesome topline. Nice, nice girl!


Sofie is young and gangly but still looking good. And smart... and totally sweet. Nice girl all around.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

fourlakes said:


> So looks like half way would be Lansing, Michigan! Maybe someday...


I'm in!! Maybe next summer! Maybe.. we could celebrate their first birthdays together!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Sweet Girl said:


> I'm in!! Maybe next summer! Maybe.. we could celebrate their first birthdays together!


Oh you totally should make a plan  It is so silly but nothing makes me happier than getting to spend time with Ellie and her 'dog relations.' So cool to see the similarities and watch them interact. I would love to see photos of Shala and Sophie and their siblings


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Little Sophie I thought I was on the wrong thread. I thought you were Shala    You two look so much alike...

You are a very beautiful young girl. I'll bet you had fun at the dog park and enjoy watching the world go by from your porch. You live the dog life that's for sure!!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

November 16, 2013
Dear Diary:
I haven't written anything for awhile. But I just have to brag that today I aced my STAR puppy test at the Badger Kennel Club here in Madison, Wisconsin today. Here is a photo of me with my ribbon. I was hoping it was something edible but no luck with that. All the puppies in class got to try out some agility equipment while we were waiting for our test. I liked all of it so I might do more of that sometime if I can get Jane to take me. One other photo attached - dinner time at our house. My "great uncle" Max lives with us now, Jane's dad's old yellow lab. He's OLD (14-1/2) but cool. He even plays with me sometimes. He's the white guy in the background. Otherwise it's me in the front, sis Breezy behind me, mom Abby to the left of her, Max in the back. 
Sofie


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Lovely pictures, Sofie, you and your sister Shala are such pretty girls I hope you get to see each other soon!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great photos, and of course Daddy Tito and I are very proud of Sofie! We think you need to do agility, too, just for fun!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I just love these photos. I love seeing all the generations of dogs in your life all in one photo. And of course, Shala and I are so proud of Shala's sis! (Shala is also wondering why SHE only got lousy paper certificates for passing her training classes. She's now bugging me for a pretty ribbon she can wear, too).


----------

